# Did we ever determine, what some good/cheap Laser goggles are?



## jtice (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a 100mW 532nm green laser on the way,
and I figure I need some goggles.

What are some good recommended ones?
Am I going to have to spend $100 to get a pair that dont look and feel like something Doc from Back to the future would wear?

Thanks
~John


----------



## LASERSforLIFE (Jul 18, 2006)

hm.. i was on the search for some too.
but i just decided to get the sport ones from wicked lasers...
and i love them. they work very very well... and they don't make you look like a mad scientist. they are pricey though, which is why i'm glad i had wickedbucks.


----------



## Apex007 (Jul 18, 2006)

These worked just fine for me. They take forever to arrive though, it was about 10 days for mine to show up, maybe more. The dot isn't as easy to see as with the Wicked glasses, but for $13, why not?

http://www.toolking.com/productinfo.aspx?productid=8217


----------



## jtice (Jul 18, 2006)

From the toolking site...

"""# Improves visibility of laser beams under bright conditions or over distances
# Great for use with either rotary or straight-line laser tools which project a visible red beam"""

Those are NOT for blocking the laser !
Beware of these, you may think they are blocking alot, but they may only be blocking visable light, and still letting very harmful rays into your eyes !

LASERSforLIFE, what do you think of the Sport ones?
They worth the $$$?
What mW laser are you using them with?

~John


----------



## That_Guy (Jul 18, 2006)

jtice said:


> From the toolking site...
> 
> """# Improves visibility of laser beams under bright conditions or over distances
> # Great for use with either rotary or straight-line laser tools which project a visible red beam"""
> ...



They enhance red lasers by blocking all other wavelengths ie. green.



> Beware of these, you may think they are blocking alot, but they may only be blocking visable light, and still letting very harmful rays into your eyes !



Don't know what you mean by this. Since when has blocking invisible rays been an important requirement for laser goggles? Green lasers produce visible light.

They do also produce invisible IR, but this is blocked by the IR filter so IR blocking goggles are unnecessary. I don't know of any green laser goggles that also block IR.


----------



## jtice (Jul 18, 2006)

I am just cautious of ones that are made to enhance, etc.
They might not be rated to block everything needed.

While it is true, most lasers should be emitting mainly visible light,
that may not always be the case, and when you get up to 100+mW, you want to be sure.

~John


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Jul 18, 2006)

I know the barr&stroud goggles block IR light. I have an IR digital camera, and I can't see the led from a remote control with the goggles.

As for the toolkings, they enhance the red beams only because the were designed to block green light. In fact, if I remember well, they have a pretty high OD at 532nm, higher than wicked's for sure. This may be good, and bad, depending on the laser you have. They will protect you better than wicked's against higher powered lasers, but will hide the beam (not the dot though) on lower powered ones.

In the end, It's your choice. For one, you can't go wrong with any goggle designed for 532 nm. After all, it's better not to see a beam very well than to get blinded by it :candle:. I would suggest the barr&stroud or toolking if you are on a tight budhget, or the wicked if money is no issue and you want style in front of your eyes.


----------



## jtice (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks jkaiser,

glad to hear that the cheaper ones are at least safe also,
though, I do want to see the beam, and the Wicked sport ones look more confortable, 
so I may go with those.

Only problem is, I might end up needing them for other wavelengths,
and I am not seeing a line of cheaper ones made for green, blue, red, etc.

~John


----------



## LASERSforLIFE (Jul 18, 2006)

jtice said:


> LASERSforLIFE, what do you think of the Sport ones?
> They worth the $$$?
> What mW laser are you using them with?
> 
> ~John




i'm using a 75mW greenie with them. they are very very good. i highly recommend them to anyone who wants to spend that money for some saftey glasses. you can't see the beam with the goggles on, but the dot becomes very easy to look at with the glasses on and won't put strain on your eyes. i definitely think they are worth the money, as they are also a very comfortable fit, and they are pretty high quality. they don't look or feel fragile at all.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 19, 2006)

jtice said:


> Only problem is, I might end up needing them for other wavelengths,
> and I am not seeing a line of cheaper ones made for green, blue, red, etc.
> 
> ~John


 
eBay...  Here are a few I am watching, all are buy it nows...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7591878213&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7591874673&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7591873690&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

Actually I think they are all from the saem guy... Figures...  I haven't found any that will do all 3 primary colors. :scowl: Usually G and B, but not R...


----------



## N8YWF (Jul 19, 2006)

What do you guys think of these glasses/goggles? They come in lots of frame styles.
*http://www.noirlaser.com/quickfind/532.html*

I hope this can do the job since it's the cheapest of the 3 that show up under 532nm. Also would this work with the blue lasers?
*http://www.noirlaser.com/filters/arg.html*

Also these frames look kinda like those Wicked glasses.
*http://www.noirlaser.com/styles/35.html*


----------



## Athoul (Jul 19, 2006)

It says 450-532nm(for the cheapest pair you posted), so it will protect against blue(473nm) radiation.


----------



## That_Guy (Jul 19, 2006)

allthatwhichis said:


> I haven't found any that will do all 3 primary colors. :scowl: Usually G and B, but not R...


A sleeping eye mask should do the trick. :laughing:


----------



## cy (Jul 19, 2006)

what's the model # and link for this? thanks,



LASERSforLIFE said:


> i'm using a 75mW greenie with them. they are very very good. i highly recommend them to anyone who wants to spend that money for some saftey glasses. you can't see the beam with the goggles on, but the dot becomes very easy to look at with the glasses on and won't put strain on your eyes. i definitely think they are worth the money, as they are also a very comfortable fit, and they are pretty high quality. they don't look or feel fragile at all.


----------



## jtice (Jul 19, 2006)

I think those are the wicked ones CY...

http://www.wickedlasers.com/products.php?content=accessories


----------



## LASERSforLIFE (Jul 19, 2006)

yes, those are the wicked sport elite ones...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 19, 2006)

I purchased this pair after snagging that 100mW blue laser; they're designed for argon lasers at 488nm (OD 5 at 515nm and below), so they should work well at 473nm.


----------



## ianb (Jul 19, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> ... after snagging that 100mW blue laser


 awesome!


The_LED_Museum, the goggles you recommend look good, although I'm not sure it satisfies jtice's request...


jtice said:


> ...a pair that dont look and feel like something Doc from Back to the future would wear?




but what price for your eyesight?

Ian


----------



## jtice (Jul 19, 2006)

:ironic: you say'in I'm picky? 

Those do seems nice also.
I am thinking of just getting the Wicked ones, but $$$$ 
I wouldnt mind the price, if they weren't just for green 
Might have to bite the bullet though.
I also want to be able to see the beam still, and many others seem to block it completely.

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 19, 2006)

That_Guy said:


> A sleeping eye mask should do the trick. :laughing:


  :shakehead 



The_LED_Museum said:


> I purchased this pair after snagging that 100mW blue laser; they're designed for argon lasers at 488nm (OD 5 at 515nm and below), so they should work well at 473nm.


 
 
He beat me for em...  :sigh:


----------



## emrbrtn (Jul 19, 2006)

allthatwhichis said:


> He beat me for em...  :sigh:



And you got them from the guy who beat me... if that made sense :huh2:


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 19, 2006)

emrbrtn said:


> And you got them from the guy who beat me... if that made sense :huh2:


:touche:

I'm not sure how I feel about that. From one perspective that is very funny, but also scary. There were only 4 people bidding on them. 3 of us just happen to frequent the same forum... :lolsign:


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 19, 2006)

O no...I don't intentionally bid against other CPFers...I'm very sorry about this.


----------



## jtice (Jul 19, 2006)

LOL, geeeeeez Craig, you sniping prick. 
Im gonna order some tomorrow, just need to decide which lol

~John


----------



## allthatwhichis (Jul 19, 2006)

The_LED_Museum said:


> O no...I don't intentionally bid against other CPFers...I'm very sorry about this.


No problems here man, I'm all about sniping myself! I actually backed off once I saw it was you bidding. You are a far more famous member of CPF, I am merely "enlightened" and have only been registered for a week or so, you must be close to Godhood by now...  I also got a pair off the same person, but the ones I got are fugly... and unfortunatly I have yet to receive them... :scowl:


----------



## emrbrtn (Jul 20, 2006)

No problem, they were out of the range I wanted them for anyways. And yes, I do find it quite funny that it was 3 CPFers :lolsign:


----------



## jkaiser3000 (Jul 20, 2006)

> I haven't found any that will do all 3 primary colors. :scowl: Usually G and B, but not R...



You won't find these anywhere, at least not for 40$. Think about it, if it blocks red, green AND blue, what's there to transmit? :lolsign:

Now, seriously, these glasses exist, but are custom made, and are pretty expensive. They require several layers of different filters, but these filters must be very narrow bandwidth.

If you want something for red also, you'll have to look for a different goggle, meaning you'll end up with two, one for green, one for red.


----------



## wells05 (Jul 22, 2006)

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/dewalt/DW0714/

DO you guys thinks these would have similar protection compared to the tool kings? $14.55 shipped priority, and look a bit more comfortable than the tool kings. Thanks!

Edit:
I just won a pair of the DeWalts for $6 on ebay. Is there a generic way to test to see if they block the 532nw wavelength?


----------



## N8YWF (Aug 3, 2006)

I ordered a pair of those CST/Berger 57-Glasses yesterday. I'll get them tommorow since I went for 2nd day shipping. It was less than $20 total.

I didn't buy them from Toolking. I got them here. They are cheaper than Toolking and have faster shipping. Had to have something on hand when I get my PGL-III-A next week. 

*http://www.mytoolstore.com/berger/mp5.html*


----------



## FlashlightPhreak (Aug 3, 2006)

I believe the Berger 57's only help to improve the visibility of seeing a laser beam. I don't think they offer protection. Be careful and contact the seller to be sure, you don't want take a chance.

The pair I bought were clearly marked to reduce 532nm laser radiation. When I look through the goggles, it reduces the greem beam to a faint red dot...you can find these by Google searching "Control Optics Corporation"


----------



## wells05 (Aug 4, 2006)

I think Wicked dropped thier prices to like $68 shipped. Plus for an additional 5%use one of the thousand wicked discount codes you have been pm'ed (no, I don't have one).


----------



## N8YWF (Aug 4, 2006)

wells05 said:


> http://www.toolbarn.com/product/dewalt/DW0714/
> 
> DO you guys thinks these would have similar protection compared to the tool kings? $14.55 shipped priority, and look a bit more comfortable than the tool kings. Thanks!
> 
> ...



I'm glad that your glasses work good. You should share that info here too. 
*http://www.greenlasers.co.uk/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?num=1153767732;start=all*

My CST/Berger glasses will be here today. I'll share my results with you guys. The review that I read on them is what convinced me to buy them. 
*http://lasers.musicfoxaudio.com/laser_comparison_guide.htm*


I can understand paying $90 for glasses made in USA that has a lifetime warranty like these. *http://www.noirlaser.com/filters/arg.html

*Why buy overpriced glasses made in China for $90 when you can buy fair priced glasses made in China for under $20 and that work just as well. I don't care how nerdy or sporty looking they are. All I care is that they work. :laughing:







*
*


----------



## wells05 (Aug 4, 2006)

I should have updated here - the Dewalt's do work well - again almost too well, as just a dot is visible. They don't have much, if any IR protection though.
I got mine of fleabay for $6, but here's a link to them:

http://www.toolbarn.com/product/dewalt/DW0714/

Not bad for $14.55 shipped.


----------



## N8YWF (Aug 5, 2006)

wells05 said:


> I should have updated here - the Dewalt's do work well - again almost too well, as just a dot is visible. They don't have much, if any IR protection though.



Same thing here with the CST/Berger glasses. They work too good. You just see a fine orange dot around 1mm. Also I pointed my TV remote at them while looking through them with my digital camera. It didn't block any of the IR. 

All I care is that it blocks the green. Just wish it didn't do it that well. You can't see the dot at all outside during the day. And you will be bumping into stuff like Stevie Wonder inside the house if you don't have enough light.

Also I can barely get them on my head because they are so tight on me. They will be a nice extra set for my better half to wear. I need to get some that can fit over glasses or better yet that can clip on like the old people do. Like I said before. I can care less about how nerdy or sporty looking they are.

A face shield would work.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 5, 2006)

N8YWF said:


>


 
:duck:


----------



## wells05 (Aug 5, 2006)

_



_

_Does this baby come with a nightstick and riot shield? If so, I'M IN!!!!_

_Really, it does look like a soultion for those with glasses..._


----------



## abeepak1 (Aug 11, 2006)

I know that this is darn silly but would sun glasses help my eyes any better?


----------



## jtice (Aug 11, 2006)

Better than what?

and NO they wouldnt.
Problem is, they will block some of the light, making it so you dont have to squint your eyes much,
BUT, theres a possibility that what you cant see will still be gettig in your eyes.

I guess sunglasses would be better than the naked eye,
but I wouldnt want to rely on them and use them alot.

~John


----------



## emrbrtn (Aug 11, 2006)

I picked up a pair of these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...20007362981&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1
Work very well, the dot is just visible enough for me. They also block IR.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 11, 2006)

abeepak1 said:


> I know that this is darn silly but would sun glasses help my eyes any better?



NO!

The point of laser goggles is to completely 99.99% eliminate the certain wavelength of light that's coming through. Say we have a 100mw pointer and dark sunglasses eliminate 90% of the light. That's still 10mw of laser going into your eyes....still enough to blind you.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Aug 11, 2006)

emrbrtn said:


> I picked up a pair of these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=011&item=320007362981&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1
> Work very well, the dot is just visible enough for me. They also block IR.


 
DAMN... that's a good deal ya got there! :goodjob: 

@abeepak1

Do you hang around on DFI Street? I've seen your avatar there.


----------



## N8YWF (Aug 12, 2006)

emrbrtn said:


> I picked up a pair of these http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=011&item=320007362981&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1
> Work very well, the dot is just visible enough for me. They also block IR.



What are the make and model numbers for those goggles? I just might go looking around the army surplus stores and look for a pair. Also more info about them might be found online if we knew the make and model.

Do they fit well over glasses?


----------



## emrbrtn (Aug 12, 2006)

N8YWF said:


> What are the make and model numbers for those goggles? I just might go looking around the army surplus stores and look for a pair. Also more info about them might be found online if we knew the make and model.
> 
> Do they fit well over glasses?



I cant find a model number anywhere. Just say Sun, Wind And Dust Goggles with Laser Protection on the box. The actual goggles say "Goggles Sun, Wind And Dust 1974" so I assume they are old goggles the military updated to add a lense to block lasers. I havent tried them with glasses but they have notches for the bows to come out of.


----------



## instinct (Mar 6, 2007)

allthatwhichis said:


> No problems here man, I'm all about sniping myself! I actually backed off once I saw it was you bidding. You are a far more famous member of CPF, I am merely "enlightened" and have only been registered for a week or so, you must be close to Godhood by now...  I also got a pair off the same person, but the ones I got are fugly... and unfortunatly I have yet to receive them... :scowl:



haha, i noticed that you also post on photonlexicon as well as the dj traximus message boards.. i hope you think i am not following you.


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Mar 7, 2007)

Ok, I got ornery at Wicked's shipping charge on safety glasses so I looked around some more. What do you think about these ?

Check out the .pdf at the Uvex company page. Look under SCT Orange and check the spectrum chart.
http://www.uvex.us/products/lenschart.asp


Next look at this web page and check the price.





http://www.discountsafetygear.com/uvpiwormile.html

A good find?

*** EDIT *** If you have a laser with no IR filter then maybe you will need something different. But that's a whole other thread.


----------



## allthatwhichis (Mar 7, 2007)

Soooo, you can get a pair of glasses that blocks by absorbtion blue and green lasers for... <$10...?:huh2: I want it spelled out...  

No instinct, I don't think you're following me. I'm not interesting enough for someone to care enough to follow me. In real life much less online.  I do have a lot of pretty lights in my room though.


----------



## Aseras (Mar 7, 2007)

Apex007 said:


> These worked just fine for me. They take forever to arrive though, it was about 10 days for mine to show up, maybe more. The dot isn't as easy to see as with the Wicked glasses, but for $13, why not?
> 
> http://www.toolking.com/productinfo.aspx?productid=8217



I ordered 2 pairs of these to comapre to my expensive goggles. for 532nm they blow my OD6 $250 laser goggles away.. and they are far more comfortable cheaper and provide wrap aroud protection.

they are a little bit darker though.

highly recomended for greenies.


----------



## pseudonomen137 (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm still wary about the toolking goggles, especially as the WL goggles are at a great price. Everyone likes to mention that the toolking block green, but that is just a fraction of what needs to be considered. First off, and probably not a major problem is VLT. The less light gets transmitted, the more your pupils dilate to compensate and the more dangerous what little laser light gets through becomes. Also, the type of filtering is important. If they are very absorptive, you have to figure out how long the goggles will withstand the laser before they effectively break down and become useless. So the toolkings might function as a half-substitute for lower power greenies, but I'd be very wary about recommending them for higher power greens.


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Mar 7, 2007)

Wicked's are 21% VLT
Those Uvex's are 45% VLT

Both have spectrum charts = Good

The other red glasses do not = Not so good (probably ok though)

Check my post above on the Uvex's including the .pdf

I would most likely go for one of the NoIR branded glasses if I were using a 100mW or greater. Probably one of the glass ones from them if I were using a 400mW or so.


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Mar 7, 2007)

*** Double Post..Delete ***


----------



## Bimmerboy (Mar 7, 2007)

pseudonomen137 said:


> The less light gets transmitted, the more your pupils dilate to compensate and the more dangerous what little laser light gets through becomes.



Actually, that's only true in regard to one aspect... the widening of the angle in which laser light can enter the eye. But nonetheless, a smaller pupil size is of little advantage. Since the beam is still well collimated at typical indoor distances, even if your eyes have a small pupil diameter (3 - 4mm), if you get a straight or mostly straight shot, most or all of it goes in and gets focused on the retina. The "advantange" of a smaller pupil is made even more insignificant by the fact that you don't want laser beams entering your eye at all, even from more oblique angles. 



pseudonomen137 said:


> Also, the type of filtering is important. If they are very absorptive, you have to figure out how long the goggles will withstand the laser before they effectively break down and become useless. So the toolkings might function as a half-substitute for lower power greenies, but I'd be very wary about recommending them for higher power greens.



This is true, but on the devil's advocate side, it may take a substantial amount of direct beam energy/time to cause that breakdown. Exactly what "substantial" is, I don't know yet. Glass handles the thermal effects better than plastic from that kind of abuse, but even the cheaper plastics should hold up to non-specular reflections without the dye breaking down. At least at the powers most of us are dealing with. The 400 - 500mW range and above is a different ballgame.

Aseras - I must say, I'm tempted by these things for my 38mW green. Thanks for the report.

Edit: Instinct - Thank you for saying photonlexicon! Came across it once and didn't save the link. Couldn't seem to find it again!


----------



## Aseras (Mar 8, 2007)

pseudonomen137 said:


> I'm still wary about the toolking goggles, especially as the WL goggles are at a great price. Everyone likes to mention that the toolking block green, but that is just a fraction of what needs to be considered. First off, and probably not a major problem is VLT. The less light gets transmitted, the more your pupils dilate to compensate and the more dangerous what little laser light gets through becomes. Also, the type of filtering is important. If they are very absorptive, you have to figure out how long the goggles will withstand the laser before they effectively break down and become useless. So the toolkings might function as a half-substitute for lower power greenies, but I'd be very wary about recommending them for higher power greens.



I'm going to sacrifice a pair the the 5 watt yag .. i already tried a pair under my 50mw, and a 400+mw and they held up ok.. got some scoring in the lense. which means it is absorbing properly. compared to some lazershield OD6 goggles, the dewalts block/absorb more 532.

I have a 400mw 457 nm deep blue laser that the lazersheild are also rated at od6 for ( 190-449 od5 450-532 od6 ) i'm going to zap them too and see how they hold up.


----------



## Aseras (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's some pics of my lazershields






The dewalts











I'm going to do a video here in a bit..


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Mar 10, 2007)

Just a quick follow-up on my search for cheap goggles/glasses.

My post above on the Uvex orange seemed like a nice find, ordered the glasses and just checked them. Being able to see all the green things sitting on my desk was my first clue.

Being able to see both the beam and spot confermed it. Sent the beam through the lens itself, in one side and out the other.





Well I needed some new driving glasses anyway. The hunt continues it seems.

Looking forward to any tests you are going to run ASERAS.


----------



## Aseras (Mar 12, 2007)

Here's my update:

Dewalts:
50mw laser on





laser off





Laser on again





Laser going through goggles at angle.. laser is hitting goggles directly, the large spot is the reflection. there is no laser light penetrating the goggles.






Video of 50mw laser through dewalt goggles and direct hit to camera.
http://208.219.69.31/laser/dewalt.mpg ( 6 mb )

Video of 50mw laser through lasershield od6 goggles and direct hit to camera.
http://208.219.69.31/laser/lasershields.mpg ( 4 mb )


----------



## Kwizatz Haderach (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tests Aseras, I'm going to order a a DeWalt tonight. Recieved my Optotronics lens kit today but I want to wait till I have the glasses before I send reflections all around the room


----------



## Bimmerboy (Mar 14, 2007)

Very cool, Aseras! Thanks for the test.

Looks like they really do block the hell out of green. So long as a laser is IR filtered, these may well be quite adequate. Still hate not to have actual ratings and certs (one of the things that add to the cost of real laser glasses), but may have to stop over at Sears or Home Depot today and check out a pair.

When you're wearing these, how well (or not) can you see the dot off a white wall?


----------



## Aseras (Mar 16, 2007)

Bimmerboy said:


> Very cool, Aseras! Thanks for the test.
> 
> Looks like they really do block the hell out of green. So long as a laser is IR filtered, these may well be quite adequate. Still hate not to have actual ratings and certs (one of the things that add to the cost of real laser glasses), but may have to stop over at Sears or Home Depot today and check out a pair.
> 
> When you're wearing these, how well (or not) can you see the dot off a white wall?



you see a faint orangish looking dot. the dot on my 50mw is <=1mm. without the goggles it blooms to well over 10 mm and it's too bright to look at... even from across the room.

with the goggles on it's so faint, that unless the surface is really reflective ( bare wood is REALLY reflective, white paint varies ) that sometimes i have to swing the laser around or peek out of the goggles ( which is hard because the goggles are such good wrap arounds ) to find it... then it's easy.


----------



## Bimmerboy (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow... they might be a bit too strong for my greenie. The answer of course, is to get a more powerful laser.  Can't do that for a _good_ while though.

Haven't been to any stores yet, but when I do I'll try to find various offerings to see if there may be anything that looks slightly less effective. I'd like to see just enough to check dot quality, speckle, and related stuff for my pointer, and for a couple other greenie owners.

Very useful info, Aseras. Thanks again!


----------



## stevetexas (Mar 16, 2007)

I did a rather unwise test on my wicked goggles http://www.laserpointerforums.com/forums/YaBB.pl?num=1171065601/15 I pointed my Aries 225 point blank at the lens with the meter behind it and didn't have any detectable change in the meter. The downside is that it made a very small imperfection (not a hole) on the surface of the lens. Check out the video.

Steve


----------



## Ashton (Mar 16, 2007)

hey, melting the lens beats the hell out of blinding yourself if you accidentally took a shot in the eye!

I'm amazed at the green-blocking-lenses. I'm waiting to hear the specs on the 200mw Dx greenie, but will get either it or the 100mw from them, and I'll also be getting a pair of those goggles!


----------



## Aseras (Mar 18, 2007)

i should point out that laser glasses and goggles are not designed to protect you from the direct hit of a high power laser... they are to protect you from reflections.

sticking the goggles in the beam and seeing how they react is a good way to test what might happen, but it does not mean that is is safe to shoot yourself in the eye with any powered laser when you are wearing them.

stevetexas, it's a good demo, also those are only od2-3 for 532. the dewalt glasses have outperform a pair of od6 glasses i have. the od6 have been placed into a 400mw+ beam and it really zapped them.. which is why they are my beater pair now. the lenses has zig zags all over it, much like if you drug it across concrete or something... from a 5 second exposure to the beam. it does absorb the beam..but that enrgy has to go somewhere so what isnt reflected creates heat, and less and less get reflected and more damage occurs.

while these glasses might protect you from a direct hit of a pointer, out in the real world where lasers are not a toy and you have some real power, they are only good for what they are designed for, and that is unexpected reflections.


----------



## stevetexas (Mar 18, 2007)

I agree - you should never point the laser at your eye. My intent was to see what would happen if that were to occur. An accidental stray beam is what I was worried about when I decided to do the test. I was trying to see what was likely in a "worst case scenario".

Clearly the lenses had a strong protective effect but I don't intend to prove it by pointing my Aries at my eyes.


----------

